# Water Well for Irrigation TEST RESULT



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello everyone
I did the water well test result and would like to know what you think.
Thank you again!


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't like the coliforms positive test, though you aren't drinking this water, right? No E. coli at least. The 1.45 ppb (parts per billion) arsenic is not good by California standards, as they want to get down to 0.004 ppb, but the federal limit is currently 10 ppb. My drinking water here was around 0.4 ppb from the water company utility, and that raised some eyebrows. The federal strontium limit is 4 mg/L. Assuming you don't have any radioactive strontium from an old nuclear site nearby or coal burning contamination, I wouldn't see a need to test for Sr-89 and Sr-90 radionuclides. The TDS is pretty high for potable water, 0.11% but was low enough to do the analyses. TDS above 0.2% can cause interferences and issues in sample uptake in ICP-MS. What color and how cloudy was the water, as 4.2 NTU is high, at least for direct analysis by ICP-MS. They probably just microwave digested it, or on a hot plate.

I did read thru that EPA 200.8 method, it is by ICP-MS. 200.7 is the ICP-OES method. Very expensive instrument with tedious standard/sample preps. We have both of these where I work. Makes me wonder how they make any money for what they charged you to do this. Guess they get lots of samples and run them all at the same time. Normal for a contract lab, as once you have suitability on the instrument, you can get lots of samples tested, as it certainly has an autosampler.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

macattack said:


> I don't like the coliforms positive test, though you aren't drinking this water, right? No E. coli at least. The 1.45 ppb (parts per billion) arsenic is not good by California standards, as they want to get down to 0.004 ppb, but the federal limit is currently 10 ppb. My drinking water here was around 0.4 ppb from the water company utility, and that raised some eyebrows. The federal strontium limit is 4 mg/L. Assuming you don't have any radioactive strontium from an old nuclear site nearby or coal burning contamination, I wouldn't see a need to test for Sr-89 and Sr-90 radionuclides. The TDS is pretty high for potable water, 0.11% but was low enough to do the analyses. TDS above 0.2% can cause interferences and issues in sample uptake in ICP-MS. What color and how cloudy was the water, as 4.2 NTU is high, at least for direct analysis by ICP-MS. They probably just microwave digested it, or on a hot plate.
> 
> I did read thru that EPA 200.8 method, it is by ICP-MS. 200.7 is the ICP-OES method. Very expensive instrument with tedious standard/sample preps. We have both of these where I work. Makes me wonder how they make any money for what they charged you to do this. Guess they get lots of samples and run them all at the same time. Normal for a contract lab, as once you have suitability on the instrument, you can get lots of samples tested, as it certainly has an autosampler.


Thank you so much!!!! What do you think to use this water for turf? Tall fescue and perennial ryegrass.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Should be fine. It went thru the soil originally. There must be plenty of limestone in the area I assume. There is around here, always hard water. I wouldn't drink it though without filtering, probably.have a salty taste. We have an area around here that does have radioactive contamination from WWII Manhattan project material.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks wet to me.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Looks wet to me.


Wet? Can you explain please


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

macattack said:


> Should be fine. It went thru the soil originally. There must be plenty of limestone in the area I assume. There is around here, always hard water. I wouldn't drink it though without filtering, probably.have a salty taste. We have an area around here that does have radioactive contamination from WWII Manhattan project material.


the Chloride and the SAR are high probably I can use a Reverse osmosis system... is it too much?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

RO system is not needed, unless I was drinking this. Just use the water, maybe you will have to do more preventative maintenance on your spray heads. A decent system is expensive, and usually has a holding tank. Some have point of use, but flow is low. High purity water is for food/beverage and pharmaceutical, amongst many others.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

macattack said:


> RO system is not needed, unless I was drinking this. Just use the water, maybe you will have to do more preventative maintenance on your spray heads. A decent system is expensive, and usually has a holding tank. Some have point of use, but flow is low. High purity water is for food/beverage and pharmaceutical, amongst many others.


Copy boss ! thank you!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

FlavioCT said:


> Wet? Can you explain please


I think you are looking at this way too seriously.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Pro


Lust4Lawn said:


> I think you are looking at this way too seriously.


Probably but I don’t have public water and my only resource it’s the water well, the Lesco seeds are expensive and I don’t want to loose my money because I have bad water level for the turf.


----------

